# Seltsames Flimmern



## Octa (4. Februar 2007)

Hi

folgendes Problem: ich habe Filmaterial von der Videokamera auf den PC überspielt und geschnitten, die einzelnen Filmclips sehen normal aus, dann habe ich sie in Adobe Premiere 6 noch geschnitten, wenn ich den Film dann abspeichere, dann habe ich solche komische "Treppchen" drin. Der Fehler muss wohl an den Einstellungen zum speichern liegen, ich hab schon einige möglichkeiten durchprobiert, die aber nix gebracht haben (Pixelformat, auflösung, mit und ohne Codec, etc)

Welche einstellungen muss ich haben, um den Film ohne diese "Treppchen" abzuspeichern?

Und dann nochmal was: Ich hätte die fertigen Filme gerne auf einer DVD, die man am Fernseher abspielen kann, welche Einstellungen muss ich da verändern? Nur die Halbbilder?

Und gibt es Freeware, mit der ich eine Strukturierung der DVD erstellen kann? Also mit Menüs und Kapiteln?


----------



## chmee (5. Februar 2007)

Die "Treppchen" ist das Zeilenflimmern, welches man auf einem Fernseher nicht sieht.
Ein Rechnermonitor arbeitet mit Vollbildern ,ergo werden zwei Halbbilder immer als Eines
angezeigt.

Das Format für eine DVD ist Mpeg2. Im Optimalfall die komplett anzeigbare Auflösung in
PAL --> 720x576@50i. "i" steht für interlaced.

DVD-Authoring -> Schauen Sie http://freeware.slashcam.de/compone...Itemid,5/mode,0/catid,47/navstart,0/search,*/ 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


chmee hat gesagt.:


> DVD-Authoring -> Schauen Sie http://freeware.slashcam.de/compone...Itemid,5/mode,0/catid,47/navstart,0/search,*/


Mit DVDStyler habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei den Kapitelmarken bleibt der Film für einen Augenblick einfach stehen und es gibt so ein komisches Störgeräusch (hört sich wie ein quietschen an).
Stehen bleiben ist nicht ganz der passende Ausdruck..... das Bild ist am "zittern", so als wenn der Film immer minimal vor und zurück läuft.
Manchmal fährt der Film dann nach ein paar Sekunden mit dem nächsten Kapitel fort, manchmal wird er aber auch erneut von ganz vorne abgespielt.
Auch dass setzen der Kapitelmarken finde ich sehr umständlich, hier währe eine Funktion ähnlich wie bei TMPGEnc Plus (z.b. wie unter "Merge & Cut") ganz nützlich.
Ich habe auch festgestellt dass die Kapitelmarken nicht dort sind, wo sie eigentlich sein sollten (u.U. sogar ein paar Sekunden Abweichung).
Ausserdem habe ich es nicht geschafft eine lauffähige DVD ohne Menü zu erstellen.
Da DVDStyler ja auf dvdauthor aufsetzt, habe ich mir alle Versuche mit anderen Frontends (die ebenfalls auf dvdauthor aufsetzen) ersparrt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Octa (5. Februar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die "Treppchen" ist das Zeilenflimmern, welches man auf einem Fernseher nicht sieht.
> Ein Rechnermonitor arbeitet mit Vollbildern ,ergo werden zwei Halbbilder immer als Eines
> angezeigt.



Ok, danke. Aber warum ist das flimmern nur zu sehen, wenn ich das projekt als Film abspeicher? in der Vorschau ist alles normal.


----------



## chmee (5. Februar 2007)

Premiere ist "schlau" genug, die Preview zu deinterlacen, um ein möglichst sauberes
Arbeitsbild zu haben. Übrigens können auch viele Player deinterlacen. 

Es kommt eben auf das Ziel an. Soll es Rechner/Webvideo sein, sollte es in Vollbildern
gespeichert werden ( Stichwort Deinterlacing-Plugin ) oder für TV/DVD, dann ist
es sinnvoll, dass Fernsehformat zu benutzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Octa (5. Februar 2007)

Ich hab Deinterlacing eingeschaltet, aber das flimmern ist immer noch da. oO


----------



## missmo (6. Februar 2007)

moin, 

wenn Du den Film exportierst, kannst Du doch die Videoteile unter Keyframe und Rendern zusammenfügen.

Probier mal das...

gruss


----------

